

ZNAPS – The $9 Magnetic Adapter for your mobile devices - znaps
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1041610927/znaps-the-9-magnetic-adapter-for-your-mobile-devic

======
clarrybattle
Backed. However, is ZNAPS signed up with Apple's Made-for-iPhone/iPad (MFi)
licensing program. Otherwise Apple might try to sue for making unlicensed
accessories for their products.
[https://developer.apple.com/programs/mfi/](https://developer.apple.com/programs/mfi/)

